# Morgan Woods Photography (NSFW)



## Xgesz7

I am a new emerging nude photographer in the south florida area and I have displayed my work in galleries all the way from west palm to miami and am hoping to expand further. Take a look at my website at Home | Morgan Woods Photography and if you're interested in my work then please consider supporting my first EXCLUSIVE gallery exhibition in boca raton at Mr. Woods' Exclusive Gallery Exhibition by Morgan &mdash; Kickstarter please send me lots of critique and feedback. It's what I love most.


----------



## cgipson1

For those that don't like clicking links:  Another Kickstarter! A college student asking for help funding his first exclusive show! The very large watermarks preclude seeing much of the image at the second site you have to go to, to see any of his work.

Morgan.. you would do much better to actually post images (many don't like clicking links) .. and why you posted in the website section is beyond me, since your link goes to Kickstarter. And while there is a link to your gallery there.. you aren't asking for C&C.. only donations.

One post on a subject is usually enough... multiples are considered bad form!  Good luck with your request for donations!


----------



## spacefuzz

please...please...PLEASE remove that hideous watermark from your images.   If people want to steal nude images from online they are not going to do it from your website.


----------



## manaheim

Wow, congrats on having THE most obnoxious, distracting and ruinous watermark I have seen in all my years on TPF.

I'm going to give you two very critical early lessons in photography...

#1. If you're "new and emerging", no one is going to steal your stuff.
#2. Watermarks either are easily removed, or are so visually destructive as to ruin your image.  Neither is useful, so at least pick one that doesn't make you look like you don't have any idea what you're doing.


----------



## Xgesz7

Yeah the website is fairly new and the watermark system on photoshelter has been a pain. I recently disabled the watermarks but it takes days to actually get off of the photos, it's been a headache for sure.  And as for Cgipson1...you're rude and you don't know me.  It belongs in websites because I posted my website first.  I clearly made it an option to donate and said there was a donation at the next link if you actually read the post. The link even says Kickstarter, there wasn't a need to point it out. Yes I am a college student but definitely not for photography although that doesn't make this a hobby. I've been doing this for 6 years now and finally decided to take it to a more professional level. So with that I actually would like C&C. Don't tell me what you think you know about me. C&C are always helpful to anyone in the photography business...if someone doesn't want C&C than they're just sensitive about their work. Again i apologize for the watermarks, they should all be gone by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## cgipson1

Xgesz7 said:


> Yeah the website is fairly new and the watermark system on photoshelter has been a pain. I recently disabled the watermarks but it takes days to actually get off of the photos, it's been a headache for sure.  And as for Cgipson1...you're rude and you don't know me.  It belongs in websites because I posted my website first.  I clearly made it an option to donate and said there was a donation at the next link if you actually read the post. The link even says Kickstarter, there wasn't a need to point it out. Yes I am a college student but definitely not for photography although that doesn't make this a hobby. I've been doing this for 6 years now and finally decided to take it to a more professional level. So with that I actually would like C&C. Don't tell me what you think you know about me. C&C are always helpful to anyone in the photography business...if someone doesn't want C&C than they're just sensitive about their work. Again i apologize for the watermarks, they should all be gone by tomorrow hopefully.


 
Trust me.. that wasn't rude!  And I didn't C&C your work because it is just more of the same old thing!    And you will notice I said "ANOTHER Kickstarter"? We seem to be a magnet for people that are wanting someone else to pay for what they want!


----------



## manaheim

Whoa this jumped off the rails and crashed into the orphanage...


----------

